# cat callers?



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I would like to have a way to call to the cats without disturbing the neighbors. I thought of a dog whistle, but then I wouldn't know if I got a dud...since I can't hear it after all!

I am going to start trapping in a couple weeks. I would like to have a way to call the cats to breakfast in the morning...but this will be at 6:30 A.M. and so I need something they can hear at a relative distance (several house-yards/acres away), but that won't disturb the sleeping humans. That way, they can come eat and I can trap relatively soon (I have to have them trapped no later than 8:30 A.M. to take them to the vet to be fixed).
Plus, it would be nice to have a way to call them for other reasons too, like just a random visit or head-count.

Part of the reason I thought of this, is that I haven't seen Disco in almost 2 weeks. I would love to know if she's okay or not. I see her sister every day, and they were inseparable last I knew. Kinda makes me worried that Zinny is still hanging around, but no sign of Disco - who used to come greet me every morning at feeding time.
If I had a special way of calling them to the feeding station, then I could keep track of who's still around and responsive.

Other than dog whistles, what might work? I call with my voice, but I doubt that really carries very far (and I don't want to be shouting at 7 A.M.). There's a chainlink fence that goes around the 3 properties adjacent to mine... maybe if I rap on that with a spoon or something, they could feel the vibrations along the way?


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I swear mine can be half a mile away and hear me ripping the lid from a can of cat food and banging it on the can.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I always call my feral colony together by rapping on an unopened can of cat food with the side of a table knife. It makes a sound that is not too loud but metallic enough to carry. It is effective.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

If my two are within hearing distance, all I need do is open the front door and they come running.


----------

